# Leak From Queen Bed Slide



## the5ofus (May 1, 2007)

Hi! We just purchased a 2007 25rss and we are having trouble with the dinette cushions getting wet when the slide is in. We returned it to the dealer to be fixed, and they said it was the botttom seal so they replaced it. However, we just returned from a trip and it's still leaking. We check the top and sides of the slide for water before pushing it in, but are still having issues. Today, I noticed the black plastic cover under the bed gaps on the end towards the dinette. When I push up on it, water drips out and that wet smell stinks up the place. It looks like that's where the water exits, however, I can't figure out how it gets there. Any ideas?

the5ofus


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Pull out the slide and check the roof fabric and seams around the edges of the slide, see if water is getting into the shell of the slide there.

Are the edges of the black undercover intact?

Also has anyone mentioned to you to try to keep the front just a little bit high so water will run toward the back of the queen slide?

Post back anything that you find.

Good luck,
Carl


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Check the roof caulking for cracks then check the tops of the clearance lights.

All of my leaks where due to no sealant applied to the top of the clearance lights where they are attached to the trailer. They caulk the bottom and sides but they missed the tops on some trailers. Talk about a funnel effect!


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Jun 25, 2007)

the5ofus said:


> Hi! We just purchased a 2007 25rss and we are having trouble with the dinette cushions getting wet when the slide is in. We returned it to the dealer to be fixed, and they said it was the botttom seal so they replaced it. However, we just returned from a trip and it's still leaking. We check the top and sides of the slide for water before pushing it in, but are still having issues. Today, I noticed the black plastic cover under the bed gaps on the end towards the dinette. When I push up on it, water drips out and that wet smell stinks up the place. It looks like that's where the water exits, however, I can't figure out how it gets there. Any ideas?
> 
> the5ofus


I had the exact same problem on mine among a number of other leaks! I took it to the dealer and they hooked up a pressure machine through the top of the camper above the roof vent and sprayed soapy water around the whole camper and noticed it was leaking on the back side of the slide. Their solution to the fix was that the slide was out of alighnment and replaced the rubber seal on the one side. Another Outbacker chimed in on your reply regarding the top of the clearence lights not being sealed on top. Mine had that same problem and they fixed that as well. I noticed these leaks during a major downpour so I highly recommend all you Outbackers out there check your camper thouroughly after or during a major rain storm because I found about 5 leaks on mine and the camper isn't even a year old. Make sure you check before the warranty expires as well because Keystone almost gave me a hard time about getting it fixed because it was just a few weeks from expiring. Good luck.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree, check for leaks after rain and with a with a hose. I had a bad leak around the queen slide when it was out. I also HIGHLY recomend to raise the tongue an inch or 2 higher than level to make sure rain doesn't drain around the seal.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, I spoke to soon. Thought the leak was fixed on the back queen slide and found out yesterday it wasn't after a rainstorm. I can't for the life of me figure out where it's coming in at. The underneath of the slide is dry, but water is laying underneath the table cushion and on top of the board that covers the seats. I am going to have to sit out there during a rainstorm and look for where it's coming in. Otherwise it's going right back to the dealer. I love the camper but the leaks are really starting to tick me off!!!!


----------



## the5ofus (May 1, 2007)

AttilaTheHun said:


> Well, I spoke to soon. Thought the leak was fixed on the back queen slide and found out yesterday it wasn't after a rainstorm. I can't for the life of me figure out where it's coming in at. The underneath of the slide is dry, but water is laying underneath the table cushion and on top of the board that covers the seats. I am going to have to sit out there during a rainstorm and look for where it's coming in. Otherwise it's going right back to the dealer. I love the camper but the leaks are really starting to tick me off!!!!


That is exactly what ours is still doing. I got under the bed slide and pushed up on the black cover underneath, and that is where the water (and smell) is coming out. However, I still can't figure out how it is getting there. It's fixing to go back to the dealer for a 2nd time, and if it can't be fixed, then they can have it back. We're getting really frustrated too. Let us know if you figure it out.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Jun 25, 2007)

the5ofus said:


> Well, I spoke to soon. Thought the leak was fixed on the back queen slide and found out yesterday it wasn't after a rainstorm. I can't for the life of me figure out where it's coming in at. The underneath of the slide is dry, but water is laying underneath the table cushion and on top of the board that covers the seats. I am going to have to sit out there during a rainstorm and look for where it's coming in. Otherwise it's going right back to the dealer. I love the camper but the leaks are really starting to tick me off!!!!


That is exactly what ours is still doing. I got under the bed slide and pushed up on the black cover underneath, and that is where the water (and smell) is coming out. However, I still can't figure out how it is getting there. It's fixing to go back to the dealer for a 2nd time, and if it can't be fixed, then they can have it back. We're getting really frustrated too. Let us know if you figure it out.
[/quote]

To give you a little update on what's going on since my last post. It rained the day before yesterday and I went into the camper again to check out if anymore water was coming in. This time it was dry. The only thing I changed was I cranked up the tounge jack so that the front was about 3-4 inches higher than the back and I think that may have done the job to keep anymore water from leaking in. I also crawled under the slide while it was pushed in over the dinette and couch and shined a flashlight onto both corners. The corner over the dinette showed a little colored water stain where the back side of the molding of the slide is and there is some kind of rail or gutter where I think the water is running down onto the cushion and finally settling on top of the board that covers that drawer and where you sit at the dinette. The other corner over the couch was dry and didn't show any water stain. The black cover underneath didn't show any water collection or anything like that. I think if the camper is level or not raised in the front, the water is running down the top back corner of the slide and moves forward and the runs down the bottom corner of the slide that hangs over the dinette. That's the only thing I could come up with. I will take it back at the end of the season to the dealership and point out to them where I think is coming in at and hopefully they will be able to determine better if I am on the mark. In the meantime I will keep the front of the camper higher than the rear and still see if it still leaks. 
Good luck with yours and let me know what you find out.

AttilaTheHun


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Can you check the levelness of the top of the slideout compared with the floor of the TT? I wonder if something is going on there??


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Jun 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Can you check the levelness of the top of the slideout compared with the floor of the TT? I wonder if something is going on there??


The dealership told me the slide was out of alignment so they readjusted the rear queen slide out. The only time it leaks is when the slide is pushed in. I don't have a problem with it when the slide is pushed out. We'll see in the long run over the next couple of months to see how it is when I jack up the fron tongue jack. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Out of alignment when closed would mean a gasket was not seated good. That would create a leak, I would think. If they realign, check it. Tape a 1/2 dozen pieces of sheet paper sticking out where the seal should contact the trailer when closed. (the tape is just to hold in place while closing) Close the slide and then remove the papers. If the seal is against the paper, you will feel the slight drag when pulling out.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a gutter over my slide to deflect the water. Is your's working?


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Jun 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I have a gutter over my slide to deflect the water. Is your's working?


Yes, I do have a gutter over mine as well. I have noticed that it is still dry after 2 days of rain sinced I lifted the tongue jack so that the front of the camper is at least 3 inches higher than the back. I will also try the idea of putting in different sheets of paper while closing the slide and seeing how snug they are. Never would have thought of that.  Thanks for all the tips everyone.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

AttilaTheHun said:


> I took it to the dealer and they hooked up a pressure machine through the top of the camper above the roof vent and sprayed soapy water around the whole camper and noticed it was leaking on the back side of the slide. Their solution to the fix was that the slide was out of alighnment and replaced the rubber seal on the one side.


Just a word of advice here.......when they mention their fancy "pressurized leak check", tell them to get their butts in the unit and have someone spray a hard stream of water on the unit. They did the so-called "check" on my former 06 27RSDS "the leak machine" TWICE and still couldn't find the leaks. I had my child turn on the water hose and spray it on the roof, and I found the leaks, MYSELF!! So much for "technology". BTW, this so-called machine required a TWO WEEK WAITING PERIOD before they could get it in their shop!!








Darlene


----------

